# zaycon fresh



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Not sure if anyone has heard of this, but it's a site where you can order "farm direct foods at unbeatable prices." Basically, you wait for them to be in your area (preorder) and go pick up what you ordered at a set time. I preordered boneless, skinless chicken breasts for $1.69 a pound. Down side is I have to wait for them to be here. Looks like they are in my area 1 to 2 times a month.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

waste of time to me , raise your own chicken , or go to your local butcher or food store " Walmart " .


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Well it was worth it to me to try it out since I'd pay at least double that locally and I'm trying to fill my freezer for less $$. = )


----------

